

Stuck on Hold? Never Again.  LucyPhone for Android - tomeeo

LucyPhone.com, the service that waits on hold for you, just released their Android app.  There are two versions -- one is free &#38; ad-based, the other is 1.99 without ads.  There is also an iPhone app and a web app.  LucyPhone is the first consumer-initiated "virtual queueing" system.  Here's how it works:<p>1.  Upon request via the web or the smart phone app, LucyPhone connects you to the company you wish to speak with.  You can choose from the directory of approximately 2,000 company numbers or just enter any toll-free number.<p>2.  If you get put on hold during your call, you press <i></i> and your phone disconnects.<p>3.  Lucy waits on your behalf.  When a live agent answers the call, you get a call back connecting you to the live agent.<p>Check out Lucyphone.com or search "LucyPhone" in the Android marketplace
======
jaybol
Thanks for sharing this...my wife has a Droid X and our eight month old
daughter is named Lucy :)

